
NHSbuntu – An OS for the NHS - rbanffy
https://nhsbuntu.org/
======
Yakkety1610
I hope they host their own community page on bytemark in future for self-
resilience.

guess the better option for their community, would be

community.nhsubuntu.org

the juju charm.com has been updated to Xenial 16.04:
[https://jujucharms.com/u/marcoceppi/discourse/](https://jujucharms.com/u/marcoceppi/discourse/)

although the web-space has yet to reflect this.

------
marvel_boy
Problem with this solution is that creepy "IT Companies" cannot charge a
fortune installing it.

